# Identification à deux facteurs



## fousfous (16 Août 2019)

Bonjour tout le monde!

J'ai récemment du activer l'authentification à deux facteurs sur mon compte pour synchroniser les messages mais en plus d'être emmerdé par un tas de demande d'identification avec la localisation complètement à la masse (vive la sécurité...), j'aimerais savoir comment bloqué l'envois de code sur certains appareils. 
En gros il y a 2 iPad et un iMac qui sont chez mes parents et si ils pouvaient éviter de recevoir des demandes de connexion ça pourrait être bien pour éviter qu'ils paniquent.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## Lauange (16 Août 2019)

Salut, Tu trouveras un peu d'aide avec cette page : 

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204915


----------



## fousfous (16 Août 2019)

Justement cette page ne m'a pas aidé.


----------



## les_innommables66 (16 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,

dans la page en question, le paragraphe « Gestion des appareils de confiance » ne t’a pas permis de désactiver les appareils qui sont chez tes parents ?

Cordialement 
Nicolas


----------



## fousfous (16 Août 2019)

Il faut quand même qu'ils restent connecté au compte iCloud.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Août 2019)

Dans ce cas, les faire avoir leur propre compte au lieu du tien ?


----------

